# Instrumental sounds



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

This web site, sent to me by a friend, would be excellent except for one big flaw. It does not play the instrument long enough to truly grasp the sound. Does anyone know a better web site - one that really lets you hear the instrument long enough for it to register? Thank you.

http://datadragon.com/education/instruments/


----------

